# Good cheap Blank



## sharkslayer89 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey Guys im looking to build a rod. But the problem is the price of blanks. i need a good 12" blank under $150. any recomendations would be great thanks.


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

maybe list what you wanna use it for, and weight you wanna cast with it. is the 150 just for the blank?


----------



## sharkslayer89 (Apr 16, 2007)

conventional casting 4-8 ounces surf fishing


----------



## sharkslayer89 (Apr 16, 2007)

yes 150 for the blank


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

I am by no means an expert..... 
but

A quick search on fishstick4u showed a couple rain shadows that pretty much fit the bill. $155-175 for 12 ft 4-8 or even 4-12 blanks... 

might be a good place to start. it seems that alot of folks like the RS blanks.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

RS1569..Light weight and will easily throw 8 n bait


----------



## turfrooster (Apr 16, 2007)

Get you a good 6' Zebco blank. Thanks all youll need.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

Check out Mud Hole Custom Tackle. They carry a large variety of blanks and frequently have closeouts that are marked down substantially.


----------



## sharkslayer89 (Apr 16, 2007)

turfrooster said:


> Get you a good 6' Zebco blank. Thanks all youll need.



yea if i wanna catch them little fish you catch mr walmart special


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

If this is your first attempt at wrapping a rod it makes sense to go cheap with a first "project" rod. 
If however you are just trying to save money I would go with the best blank you can afford. The blank is not the place to cut corners from a pricing perspective. You can save the money by wrapping a nice blank yourself- or simply save time and hassle by shelling out the $150.00 for a decent off the shelf rod. The blank is the heart of the rod and what determines final quality, IMO.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

This might be what you're looking for here. It's in the marketplace



Newsjeff said:


> If Eric bought that rod, I've got one for sale.
> 
> Almost identical to the one dsurf just sold.
> 
> ...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I started another thread on this, but MudHole has their line of blanks, and for 139 you can get a LSB1502MH which is rate 6-16 MH. Not sure if they're worth a crap or not, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

I think Teo pointed out your best bet. not only a really good blank, but ready to fish as well


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

the Mud Hole has a specials page and I just checked it. They have graphite Surf Blanks on sale no for $103. you can also save some dollars by using an e-glass blank or a composite. They are tough altough a bit heavier than graphite.


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

I build rods and I concur with Basstardo's recommendation on the LSB1502MH.

It is a heaver class nice blank of high quality. You will not be disappointed.

Lou


----------

